# Buttercup came to greet me



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

My chooks always come and say good morning when I come out I love them so much 🥰 they also peck me and jump
On me for cuddles ahhh so cute  but the only thing is there are droppings everywhere on the deck and it is super annoying


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I have the same issue. Each day the muscovy ducks, pea fowl, and turkeys come to the kitchen door wanting a handout. Cleaning up after them is just part of the price of having free range poultry. I keep the garden hose handy so clean up is easy. My peeve is that they sometimes knock over my bonsai and break the pots, so now I look for heavy pots that won't fall over so easy and look for out of the way places where the trees will be safer.*


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

danathome said:


> *I have the same issue. Each day the muscovy ducks, pea fowl, and turkeys come to the kitchen door wanting a handout. Cleaning up after them is just part of the price of having free range poultry. I keep the garden hose handy so clean up is easy. My peeve is that they sometimes knock over my bonsai and break the pots, so now I look for heavy pots that won't fall over so easy and look for out of the way places where the trees will be safer.*


Oh wow that’s way harder to clean up than 3 chickens


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*So be happy with just the droppings to clean up and think of all the smiles and laughs they bring to your life.*


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

danathome said:


> *So be happy with just the droppings to clean up and think of all the smiles and laughs they bring to your life.*


Yeah


----------

